

FBI, intel chiefs decry “deep cynicism” over cyber spying programs - dean
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/09/fbi-intel-chiefs-decry-deep-cynicism-over-cyber-spying-programs/

======
u23KDd23
If they weren't going full cointelpro on people who are skeptical then I'm
sure there would be plenty of people who support their missions... It should
be common sense that irrational responses only promote further irrationality.

------
dynomight
The biggest threat to America right now is the gathering of data on
individuals. This data has a life of it's own and can and will be used against
us where there is money or political gain to be made.

------
spabam
Spying programs are the swiss knife for intelligence. I was renting my spying
softwares to some governments

